
New Microsoft Windows chief 'shocked' by Sinofsky defenestration - Cbasedlifeform
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/11/15/new_windows_chief_shocked/
======
agumonkey
For a minute I thought it wasn't a bad pun. Please enquote 'defenestration'
instead of 'shocked'.

------
steverb
Minor quibble, there is a difference between being in a state of shock, and
being shocked by an occurrence.

Makes no difference, most articles about this sort of thing tend to be on the
level or reading tea leaves anyway.

------
bjculk
Defenestration: Latin word for throwing someone out the window. While they may
have done this figuratively, I do not think it means so literally. I'm sorry,
but I can't help being a pedant.

~~~
gonnakillme
huh? "defenestration" isn't a latin word, it's an english word derived from
the latin.

~~~
DougN7
Is it really latin? The reason I ask is Fenster is the German word for window.

